
U.S. Starter Homes Are Scarcer, Pricier, Smaller and More Run-Down - prostoalex
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-21/u-s-starter-homes-are-pricier-smaller-older-and-scarcer
======
oldmancoyote
With the price of even the cheapest housing and the price of medical care
going to extreme highs in America, increasingly Americans can no longer afford
to live in America.

That is an astounding situation, and the people and their politicians are
still hiding from that truth.

We are living in a split society where some people are grandfathered into the
economy and others may never get a chance to enter it. I worry that we are
headed for a catastrophic collapse as the grandfathered generations die off
and there is no one who can take there place.

